
Our “CEO” secretly invested the last 30% of our funding in crypto - tango24
https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/9p58o4/our_ceo_secretly_invested_the_last_30_of_our/
======
blackflame7000
Sound's like embezzlement to me

~~~
brohee
Sounds like the DotCom era too. Tech is due for a market crash.

